# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  si mund te jetoj ne Bashkimin Europian?

## eri_eri

pershendetje!
Jam nga Tirana dhe jetoj ne Tirane,doja te pyesja cilat jane menyrat qe te paisesh me dokumenta per te jetuar ne Belgjike,Hollande,Zvicer,Norvergji apo Suedi?
Cfare menyrash ka?
Ju faleminderit

----------

